# Eggin' today! Deer hind quarter



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

after seeing all the BGE posts recently, I decided I needed to get into the action. Today's experiment is a hind quarter from a young doe killed 2 weeks ago. I brined it for 2 days in a salt, sugar water solution. Then made slits in the ham and inserted slices of bacon. Next I covered it is a butt rub and put it in the smoker at 220*-230*. Been on for about an hour so far. Gonna go get a pic and check it out. Stand by.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking good.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Remember, it ain't pork so I wouldn't cook it to 200 internal....


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

That looks amazing!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Remember, it ain't pork so I wouldn't cook it to 200 internal....


I'm thinking to wrap it in foil at about 2 hours and cook till the internal temp is 160. Right?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the brine and the bacon is going to be the key to being moist and juicy.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I think 160 will be too high....I checked the egg forum and most say 160 is well done and will be dried out....I'd probably pull it at 130, wrap, then cook till internal is 140, then pull and let rest fer about 10-20 minutes....it'll probably spike another 8 degree's.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

The problem with pulling it at low temps is he put bacon in it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

looks good, sounds good, you'd think it would be good...... but... its deer dude,
its gonna taste good but your jaw muscles will be sore tomorrow


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> looks good, sounds good, you'd think it would be good...... but... its deer dude, its gonna taste good but your jaw muscles will be sore tomorrow


Me thinks you are mistaken! Me hopes you are mistaken.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Just pulled it at 158 and oh snap!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

If you could only smell what I smell...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jspooney said:


> If you could only smell what I smell...



Ok - I forgot smells good - what's the final verdict? I bet y'all are all at SAMs club looking for the jumbo box of toothpicks


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Very tender and juicy. Definitely the way to go.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess I will have to believe you but that is one ugly platter


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I guess I will have to believe you but that is one ugly platter


ah nahhhh....you didn't just dis my fish platter!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jspooney said:


> ah nahhhh....you didn't just dis my fish platter!



Got the same one in pink


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

No - wife said "coral"


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fish platter......Surf N Turf baby!!!


----------



## BDALE BOY (Nov 22, 2015)

good lookin grub sir


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks good!

I have the same platter in green and blue..


----------

